# Java in HTML



## Kulesza (23. Apr 2006)

Guten Tag!

Ich bin ein Anfänger, was programierung von Websites angeht.

PHP Code kann man einfach in eine HTML Seite einfügen.

<html>
<title></title>
<body>
<?php 
    echo "Text"
?>
bzw.
<script language="php">
echo "TEXT"
</script>
</body>
</html>

die datei mit der Endung .php abspeichern und fertig.
Funktioniert dies auch mit Java? 
(Wie?)


----------



## vakem (23. Apr 2006)

hi,

das nennt man javascript und es wird ähnlich wie php in den quelltext geschrieben.
dazu steht einiges in selfhtml
http://de.selfhtml.org

fragen dazu in diesem forum
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewforum.php?f=18

forum auf tutorials.de
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/javascript/

mFg


----------



## Guest (23. Apr 2006)

Danke!

Nun verwirrt mich der Begriff Javaskript.
War dies nicht etwas komplett anderes als Java? 
Die Programiersprache des Natscape Navigators oder etwas ähnliches.


----------



## The_S (23. Apr 2006)

Ja, Javascript ist etwas komplett anderes als Java nämlich eine reine Scriptsprache. Wo da genau der Unterschied liegt findest du hier im Forum ( http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099 ) und auf Wikipedia.

Es gibt diverse Möglichkeiten Java in eine Website einzubauen:

1. Applets
2. WebStart
3. Servlets und JSP (wobei das wohl am ehesten an deinen Grundgedanken herankommen dürfte)

Jetzt hast du ja schon einmal einige Schlagwörter und kannst dich darüber informieren was du genau machen möchtest (oder ob es am Ende doch JavaScript ist). Wenn du dann nochmal fragen hast kannst du diese hier ja einfach mal stellen  .


----------



## kama (23. Apr 2006)

Hallo,



			
				vakem hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..
> das nennt man javascript und es wird ähnlich wie php in den quelltext geschrieben.


Sorry wenn ich da wiederspreche. Aber in dem Beispiel ist kein JavaScript enthalten. Der Teil der mit 


```
<?php
echo "Text"
?>
bzw.
<script language="php">
echo "TEXT"
</script>
```
ist kein JavaScript sondern PHP Code.

In "Java" wird das in der Form nicht direkt so gemacht. Die Seiten werden dann üblicherweise in Form von JSP's erstellt in denen mann dann Java Code reinschreiben kann.


```
<%= new java.util.Date() %>
```
Genaueres kann man hier  finden.

MfG
Karl Heinz


----------



## vakem (23. Apr 2006)

ich habe nirgends behauptet, dass der quellcode javascript enthält


----------



## kama (23. Apr 2006)

Hi,


			
				vakem hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich habe nirgends behauptet, dass der quellcode javascript enthält



mmmh....



			
				vakem hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> das nennt man javascript und es wird ähnlich wie php in den quelltext geschrieben.
> dazu steht einiges in selfhtml


Sorry dann verstehe ich den Satz wohl falsch? ;-)

MfG
Karl Heinz


----------



## vakem (23. Apr 2006)

hi,

ich bin nicht auf den quelltext, sondern auf die frage eingegangen, aber macht ja nichts  nächstes mal drück ich mich deutlicher aus 

mFg


----------

